# Surgery Sidelines Suns' First-Round Pick



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Rookie Zarko Cabarkapa, who has impressed the Suns coaching staff with his shooting, passing and basketball saavy during the opening days of training camp, is expected to be out three to four weeks after undergoing surgery Friday to repair a hernia at Good Samaritan Medical Center


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/1003suns03-ON.html 

Zarko will loose 3/4 weeks, that can't be good news.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's just most of training camp. so it is not that bad. If he was missing months then it would messed up. He should be fine.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

This is a reaon why they shouldn't have traded Outlaw they are lsing a lot of depth and he is suppose to learn alot in camp, usually when a rookie misses camp they don't have that good of a year. This could be a huge blow to the suns.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

It's a minor setback.. it just means Googs might get more minutes at the beginning of the season than he was going to get originally.

Zarko will come along just fine once the season starts.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

This is the most important part of the season for a rookie and when googs gets increased minutes he is going to get hurt.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Zarko has been playing pro-basketball for some years now.

He is no 19 year old college freshman.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Has he played in the NBA didn't Jiri Welsch play before last year and he really adjusted well. why does no one undrstand the importance of camp.


----------

